# Batter up!



## Scot (Sep 23, 2005)

How far can you hit the penguin?

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 24, 2005)

317.1


----------



## blhowes (Sep 24, 2005)

295.6

(not bad for batting lefty)


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 24, 2005)

302 Baby!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

316.6


----------



## john_Mark (Sep 24, 2005)

323.4


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2005)

de ja vu...I remember one night when PB members stayed up past three playing this and posting scores to see who could stay up the longest.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2005)

I prefer this one, btw. It goes farther and the landmines are a crackup!

*removed to content of the rest of the site*

[Edited on 9-26-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2005)

519.3 on the landmine one


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

552.7 on the landmine game


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2005)

1002.6 BEAT THAT!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

953.8 <sigh>


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

993.9 closing...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

Starting to recall my Pac-Man addiction days...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

1092.4


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 24, 2005)

322.9


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 1092.4



Sizzled!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 24, 2005)

How do u hit it so far?????


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2005)

are you doing the landmine one? The landmines help keep it in the air.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 24, 2005)

the penguin one where is the land mine one??


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2005)

they're both penquins...just one is landmines and one isn't.



[Edited on 9-26-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 24, 2005)

:bigsmile:


----------



## Scot (Sep 25, 2005)

322.9 and 1102.4 (landmine)


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 25, 2005)

I feel just a little bit more stupid after knocking off the penguin's head, but strangly entertained at the same time.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL...that's how I felt at first.

You go, Dan!


----------



## ANT (Sep 25, 2005)

Regular = 320.5 

 Landmine = 1234.3  

I wasted entirely too much time on this.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 25, 2005)

315.8 is all I can get out of my penguin...


----------



## Craig (Sep 25, 2005)

317.2 on the non violent version

1068.4 on the penguin punishing version


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesn't the violent one violate the board rules?

**Puritanhead attempts to act really, really moral and upright**


[Edited on 9-26-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 26, 2005)

That is so funny...considering we have rifle carrying avatars and it was Paul manata that reccomended the game.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Well, if we start rationalizing little penguin-bashing here than the leaven root of sin will consume the Puritanboard. That poor penguin! Where will it stop? Pretty soon some crazy Puritan programmer will make his own _Grand Theft Auto Salem, Massachusetts_ and post it online.
> 
> 
> **Puritanhead meanwhile conspicously plays the landmine game ignoring the plank in his eye**



**Poimen, under the influence of the violent video games he had been recently playing, jabs Puritanhead with the splinter from his eye**


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 26, 2005)

**Puritanhead like a vain whining crybaby deletes his post that Poimen responded to as he agonizes from his ocular injury.**


----------



## ANT (Sep 29, 2005)

I need the link to that other penguin game (The Bloody One) ... I came back to play it again, and it's gone. If the link is not going to be posted, can someone U2U it to me please? Thank you.



[Edited on 9-30-2005 by ANT]


----------



## ANT (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> 323.4



I just got the same as you .... 323.4


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 30, 2005)

322.9 with the skid.
207.6 just lofting him
Oh, yea, 1000 posts.
And I have no idea how to blow that thing up.

[Edited on 9-30-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 30, 2005)

I was requested to remove it by another PB member...some of the other games on the site are, uh, unmentionable.


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 30, 2005)

276.7. I must not be as in shape as the rest of you!!! LOL


----------

